

Ask HN: Is (2013) necessary? - swanson

I appreciate when older articles are explicitly dated: Bored people quit (2011), Citizen Kubrick (2004)<p>But it&#x27;s only 4 months into 2014, does an article from 2013 need to be explicitly called out? Do you find it helpful or hurtful?
======
gregcohn
HN front page tends to concern itself with recently published news. It's a
fair point that something doesn't have to be just-printed to be relevant, but
I personally visit the front page and new page to stay up-to-date with what's
new, and I appreciate the indicator of something that's not.

------
25cf
I don't find it hurtful.

------
Stormcaller
This particular article is called "why delphi wont die" so i would say what
year it was is very relevant.(even if 4-12 months)

------
joshdance
I don't see a problem. When I see an article that has stood the test of time,
I am more likely to read it.

